# Newbie Belfast



## Ianmull (Apr 10, 2020)

Jumped the gun and got a Krups calvi had bid on a few gaggia on eBay but no luck now just need to find a bean that hits the spot for the next few weeks


----------



## Faffing (May 3, 2020)

Bailies is an interesting spot near you


----------



## Ianmull (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks just had a look seems to be a good place only other 2 I knew of where SD bells and drop hopper


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Ianmull said:


> Thanks just had a look seems to be a good place only other 2 I knew of where SD bells and drop hopper


 You also have root and branch and guilt trip, both are really great.

Plenty of roasters down South too if you're looking for a change (3FE is probably the biggest) and the likes of Roasted Brown, Imbibe, Full Circle, Upside, Bell Lane, and probably about 50 more.


----------



## Finbarrmc (May 12, 2020)

Newbie here too, based in Armagh. Thanks for these suggestions, will look into them. Have you tried Koffy? I was looking at their website recently and was thinking of ordering some from them.


----------



## Peterpatter (Apr 25, 2020)

Boden cafe on Ormeau also do roasting. I've recently gotten into home roasting with a popcorn popper so looking for green beans online, I've had three bags from coffeecompass, very nice. Think I'll try smallbatchroasting next.


----------



## Finbarrmc (May 12, 2020)

Ah yes, Boden Cafe, forgot about it and I lived closed by a few years ago.


----------



## pd53 (May 21, 2020)

And established coffee too.


----------



## JimAndy (May 17, 2020)

Ristretto in Banbridge do some good beans

https://ristrettocoffee.com/store/


----------

